# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  الرد على من ضعّف حديث صلح الحديبية الذي فيه (امصص بظر اللات)

## البطليوسي

قال أحد الأعضاء باسم (وضّاح) -غفر الله له-: 
*ثم هذا الكلام الذي نسب عن أبي بكر بالنص ، فكيف يقذع بالكلام ويرضى الرسول بذلك ويتبسم أيضاً! بينما الرسول نفسه لا يقبل الفحش ولا التفحش في الكلام حتى مع الكفار؟؟ وكذلك الشعراء لم يقذعوا في هجائهم للكفار**..* *وأبو بكر رجل حيي فكيف يقول هذه الألفاظ السوقية؟*
*ثم إن اللات صنم ذكر، فقد أقيم لرجل كان يلت السويق للحجاج، وأبو بكر كان أعلم الناس بأنساب العرب وأصنامهم، فكيف يعتبر أن صنم اللات أنثى؟*

 قلتُ: 
لم يكن كلام أبي بكر هنا فحشا؛ " فَمَتَى ظَلَمَ الْمُخَاطَبُ لَمْ نَكُنْ مَأْمُورِينَ أَنْ نُجِيبَهُ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ، قال تعالى { وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ }"(1) فاستثنى الذين ظلموا منهم، وهذا من باب أولى بالمشركين، وعروة بن مسعود الثقفي ظلم عندما هدّد الرسول –صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- واستفزّ وشتم بأشد أنواع الشتائم والتنقّص، فقال (*ما أرى حولك إلا أوباشاً أو أوشاباً خليقاً أن يفروا ويدعوك) وشتمُهُ هذا لا يقصد به فقط الصحابة ولكن يقصد أيضا الرسول –صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- أي إذا كان الذين حولك أوباش فليسَ لك قيمة فأنتَ منحط، وبهذا نبطل ما ذكرتموه في الأعلى بأنّ أبا بكر تفحّش وتلفّظ بألفاظ سوقيّة؛ إذ إنّ أبا بكر أجاب إجابة إسلاميّة تليق بهذا الشاتم للرسول وصحابته الكرام .*

*أمّا الرد على قولك (**فكيف يعتبر أن صنم اللات أنثى*) فهذا يدل على عدم علمك ببلاغة الصديق، فعندما ظلم عروة بسب الصحابة والرسول –ص- لم يعد أبا بكر مأمورا بمجادلته بالتي هي أحسن، واختار له ما هو أشد عليه، وقد كان عروة يتوهّم اللات أنثى كما كان حال جميع الجاهليين؛ ولذلك قال تعالى *{أَلَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الْأُنْثَى}*، ولذلك قال أبو بكر له (امصص بظر اللات)، وهناك سبب آخر وهو أنّ هذه العبارة كانت مشهورة على ألسنة العرب عند إرادة الشتم، فهي من العبارات المحفوظة كالأمثال، فإذا أردتَ أنْ تضربَ مثلا برجل يطلب حاجة بعد فواتها، فتقول له (الصيفَ ضيّعتِ اللبن) بكسر التاء، قال ابن سيدة في المحكم(2): *هكذا يقال إذا خوطب المذكر والمؤنث والاثنان والجميع، لأن أصل المثل إنما خوطب به امرأة وكانت تحت رجل موسر فكرهته لكبره فطلقها فتزوجها رجل مملق فبعثت إلى زوجها الأول تستمنحه فقال لها هذا فأجابته: هذا ومذقة خير، فجرى المثل على الأصل" انتهى وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لقول أبي بكر فقد جرى على الأصل وهو توهّم المشركون بأنّ "اللات" أنثى، ولذلك قال (اممص بظر اللات) .

(1) شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
(2) المحكم والمحيط الأعظم .*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب .
ولكن كان العنوان رداً على من ضعف الحديث ، يقابله_منك_ جواباً شافيه في صحة الحديث بدايةً ، ثم البحث عن مواطن الإشكال معه .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> * وبهذا نبطل ما ذكرتموه في الأعلى بأنّ أبا بكر تفحّش وتلفّظ بألفاظ سوقيّة؛ إذ إنّ أبا بكر أجاب إجابة إسلاميّة تليق بهذا الشاتم للرسول وصحابته الكرام*


فماذا تقول عن حديث عائشة : 
 استأذن رهطٌ من اليهودِ على النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقالوا : السامُ عليك،  فقلتُ : بل عليكم السامُ واللعنةُ، فقال : ( يا عائشةُ، إنَّ اللهَ رفيقٌ  يحبُّ الرفقَ في الأمرِ كلِّه ) . قلتُ : أولم تسمع ما قالوا : قال : (  قلتُ : وعليكمْ ) .  
الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين  -  المحدث:البخاري   -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري     -    الصفحة أو الرقم:  6927
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]    

  أن اليهودَ أتَوُا النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم فقالوا : السامُ عليك،  قال : ( وعليكم ) . فقالتْ عائشَةُ : السامُ عليكم، ولعَنَكمُ اللهُ  وغضِبَ عليكم، فقال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم : ( مَهلًا يا  عائشَةُ، عليكِ بالرِّفقِ، وإياكِ والعُنفَ، *أو الفُحشَ* ) . قالتْ : أولم  تسمَعْ ما قالوا ؟ قال : ( أو لم تسمعي ما قلتُ، ردَدْتُ عليهم، فيُستَجابُ  لي فيهم، ولا يُستَجابُ لهم فيَّ ) .
  الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين المحدث:البخاري - المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6401
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]    

 أتى النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ أناسٌ من اليهودِ . فقالوا : السامُ عليك  . يا أبا القاسمِ ! قال " وعليكم " قالت عائشةُ : قلتُ : بل عليكم السامُ  والذَّامُ . فقال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ " يا عائشةُ ! لا  تكوني فاحشةً " فقالت : ما سمعتَ ما قالوا ؟ فقال " أو ليس قد رددتُ عليهم  الذي قالوا ؟ قلتُ : وعليكم " .  
الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين -  المحدث:مسلم - المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2165
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح

----------


## البطليوسي

> فماذا تقول عن حديث عائشة : 
> استأذن رهطٌ من اليهودِ على النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقالوا : السامُ عليك،  فقلتُ : بل عليكم السامُ واللعنةُ، فقال : ( يا عائشةُ، إنَّ اللهَ رفيقٌ  يحبُّ الرفقَ في الأمرِ كلِّه ) . قلتُ : أولم تسمع ما قالوا : قال : (  قلتُ : وعليكمْ ) .


نعم يحب الرفق في الأمر كلّه، ما لم يظلم المخاطب، " فَمَتَى ظَلَمَ الْمُخَاطَبُ لَمْ نَكُنْ مَأْمُورِينَ أَنْ نُجِيبَهُ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ، قال تعالى { وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ } فاستثنى الذين ظلموا منهم، وهذا من باب أولى بالمشركين، وفي الحديث صلح الحديبية ظهر للرسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- بأنّ كلام عروة سبٌّ، في حين لم يظهر له كلام الرهط اليهود بأنّه سب؛ لذلك نهى عائشة عن شتمهم؛ على أنّه لم يتبيّن له ظلمهم، وإلا لو تبيّن له ظلمهم فإنّه سيبستم كما ابتسم من رد أبي بكر؛ لأنّ جواب سيّدتنا عائشة يخمد شتمهم ويحرق قلوبهم . *
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية**:*
*1- أنّ الرسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- عندما لم يشرع في مثل هذه التحية تعزيرا و نهى من أغلظ عليهم لأجلها؛ عُلِمَ أن ذلك ليس من السب الظاهر لكونهم أخفوه كما يخفي المنافقون نفاقهم و يعرفون في لحن القول فلا يعاقبون بمثل ذلك .

2-* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن يظهر له أنه سب، و لذلك نهى عائشة عن التصريح بشتمهم و أمرها بالرفق بأن ترد عليهم تحيتهم فإن كانوا قد حيوا سيئة استجيب لنا فيهم و لم يستجب لهم فينا و لو كان ذلك من باب سبهم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و المسلمين الذي هو السب لكان فيه العقوبة و لو بالتعزير و الكلام** .

*

----------


## عبد الله السبري

ما ينكر هذا الحديث إلا جهمي زنديق فاجر على الرسول والصحابة طاعن على دين الله خارج ضال مرتكس في غيه وزيغه وتحاكمه إلى الطواغيت العقلية التي يقدمها على الشرع
عليه لعائن الله!

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> ما ينكر هذا الحديث إلا جهمي زنديق فاجر على الرسول والصحابة طاعن على دين الله خارج ضال مرتكس في غيه وزيغه وتحاكمه إلى الطواغيت العقلية التي يقدمها على الشرع
> عليه لعائن الله!


أخي الطيب! كلامك في منتهى الغلط . ولا يُحكم من أوَّل وهلةٍ ، على من ردَّ حديثاً من أحاديث النبي _صلواتُ الله وسلامه عليه_ بذلك اتفاقاً .
وفي عجالةٍ إليك كلام الشيخ المعلمي اليماني في "الأنوار الكاشفة لما في كتاب أضواء على السنة من الزلل والتضليل والمجازفة" (ص: 81) :
"أقول: أما ما لم يثبت منها ثبوتاً تقوم به الحجة فلا قائل بوجوب قبوله والعمل به. وأما الثابت فقد قامت الحجج القطعية على وجوب قبوله والعمل به، وأجمع علماء الأمة عليه كما تقدم مراراً، فمنكر وجوب العمل بالأحاديث مطلقاً تقام عليه الحجة، فإن أصرَّ بأن كفره، ومنكر وجوب العمل ببعض الأحاديث إن كان له عذر من الأعذار المعروفة بين أهل العلم وما في معناها فمعذور، وإلا فهو عاصٍ لله ورسوله، والعاصي آثم فاسق. وقد يتفق ما يجعله في معنى منكر وجوب العمل بالأحاديث مطلقاً وقد مر".

وعليك أخي الطيب ، بضبط الأعصاب والحماس ، بحيث لا ينفلتان عن الحق والعلم ، فيوقعانك في قول أهل البدعة والجهل ، عياذاً بالله.

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

جزاك الله خيرا أبا عاصم
ونصيحتي للأخ عبد الله:
لا تتسرع أخي الكريم في الحكم على الأشخاص، وخاصة إن كان معيناً
فقد ذكر الأخ صاحب الموضوع أنه نقله من كلام أحد الأعضاء اسمه وضاح
ثم دعائك عليه بقولك: (عليه لعائن الله)
أليس من الأفضل أن تقول: (هداه الله)
نسأل الله الهداية للجميع اللهم آمين

----------


## البطليوسي

> ما ينكر هذا الحديث إلا جهمي زنديق فاجر على الرسول والصحابة طاعن على دين الله خارج ضال مرتكس في غيه وزيغه وتحاكمه إلى الطواغيت العقلية التي يقدمها على الشرع
> عليه لعائن الله!


قال شيخنا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "ومن المعلوم أن الاعتراض والقدح ليس بعلم ولا فيه منفعة وأحسن أحوال صاحبه أن يكون بمنزلة العامي وإنما العلم في جواب السؤال" .

----------


## عبد الله السبري

بل التغليظ واللعن على الطاعنين في كلام الرسول والصحابة من هدي السلف الثابت عنهم
وطعنهم وتكفيرهم لمن طعن في حديث رسول الله ولو كان حديثا واحدا متواتر عنهم
وكذلك في من يقدم عقله الخاسر على السنة
أما ما تقولونه من عدم الكلام في الأشخاص إلخ فلا أعرفه
كان السلف يتكلمون في الأشخاص 
نسأل الله الهداية للجميع

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قولك :


> أما ما تقولونه من عدم الكلام في الأشخاص إلخ فلا أعرفه


 = يدلُ على أنك لم تفهم ما أفصح عنه إخوانك بما وقعت فيه من غلطٍ وخطأٍ (في معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة) .
ياصاحبي ! نحن لم نتطرق إلى الكلام في الأشخاص من عدمه ، أنت ذهبت بعيداً ، وخلطت الأوراق من غير تأملٍ وتفحصٍ ، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## وضّاح

> فماذا تقول عن حديث عائشة : 
>  استأذن رهطٌ من اليهودِ على النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقالوا : السامُ عليك،  فقلتُ : بل عليكم السامُ واللعنةُ، فقال : ( يا عائشةُ، إنَّ اللهَ رفيقٌ  يحبُّ الرفقَ في الأمرِ كلِّه ) . قلتُ : أولم تسمع ما قالوا : قال : (  قلتُ : وعليكمْ ) .  
> الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين  -  المحدث:البخاري   -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري     -    الصفحة أو الرقم:  6927
> خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]    
> 
>   أن اليهودَ أتَوُا النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم فقالوا : السامُ عليك،  قال : ( وعليكم ) . فقالتْ عائشَةُ : السامُ عليكم، ولعَنَكمُ اللهُ  وغضِبَ عليكم، فقال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم : ( مَهلًا يا  عائشَةُ، عليكِ بالرِّفقِ، وإياكِ والعُنفَ، *أو الفُحشَ* ) . قالتْ : أولم  تسمَعْ ما قالوا ؟ قال : ( أو لم تسمعي ما قلتُ، ردَدْتُ عليهم، فيُستَجابُ  لي فيهم، ولا يُستَجابُ لهم فيَّ ) .
>   الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين المحدث:البخاري - المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6401
> خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]    
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً على مداخلتك الرائعة ..

والتي تعكس لنا شخصية النبي وأخلاقه العظيمة التي أشار إليها القرآن الكريم ..

بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## وضّاح

أخي الكريم البطليوسي.. تحية طيبة..
كان بودي أن تجعل هذه المداخلة في الموضوع الأصلي وألا تفتح موضوعاً جديداً .. حتى يكون الحوار كاملاً وغير مجتزأ .. وعلى كل حال سأعلق على ما ذكرت هنا.. وهذا رابط الموضوع الأصلي لمن لم يطلع عليه:

تعليقاً على توضيح الشيخ الحويني للتبرك بنخامة النبي عليه السلام




> قال أحد الأعضاء باسم (وضّاح) -غفر الله له-: 
> *ثم هذا الكلام الذي نسب عن أبي بكر بالنص ، فكيف يقذع بالكلام ويرضى الرسول بذلك ويتبسم أيضاً! بينما الرسول نفسه لا يقبل الفحش ولا التفحش في الكلام حتى مع الكفار؟؟ وكذلك الشعراء لم يقذعوا في هجائهم للكفار**..* *وأبو بكر رجل حيي فكيف يقول هذه الألفاظ السوقية؟*
> *ثم إن اللات صنم ذكر، فقد أقيم لرجل كان يلت السويق للحجاج، وأبو بكر كان أعلم الناس بأنساب العرب وأصنامهم، فكيف يعتبر أن صنم اللات أنثى؟*
> 
>  قلتُ: 
> لم يكن كلام أبي بكر هنا فحشا؛ " فَمَتَى ظَلَمَ الْمُخَاطَبُ لَمْ نَكُنْ مَأْمُورِينَ أَنْ نُجِيبَهُ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ، قال تعالى { وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ }"(1) فاستثنى الذين ظلموا منهم، وهذا من باب أولى بالمشركين، وعروة بن مسعود الثقفي ظلم عندما هدّد الرسول –صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- واستفزّ وشتم بأشد أنواع الشتائم والتنقّص، فقال (*ما أرى حولك إلا أوباشاً أو أوشاباً خليقاً أن يفروا ويدعوك) وشتمُهُ هذا لا يقصد به فقط الصحابة ولكن يقصد أيضا الرسول –صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- أي إذا كان الذين حولك أوباش فليسَ لك قيمة فأنتَ منحط، وبهذا نبطل ما ذكرتموه في الأعلى بأنّ أبا بكر تفحّش وتلفّظ بألفاظ سوقيّة؛ إذ إنّ أبا بكر أجاب إجابة إسلاميّة تليق بهذا الشاتم للرسول وصحابته الكرام .*




هذا التبرير غير منسجم مع أخلاق الإسلام ، فهل تعض الكلب إذا عضك؟ 
ثم إن عروة بن مسعود الكافر -حينها- لم يكن كلامه مقذعاً إلى هذه الدرجة، فالتعبير شيء، والبذاءة شيء آخر، فالمسلم لا يضطر للبذاءة أبداً، وليست مبررة ،  ثم هذا القرآن يقول [ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدواً بغير علم] ، افرض أن عروة بن مسعود رد بنفس الطريقة؟ حينها سيقول أن ابن أبي قحافة هو من بدأ! 

والرسول لم يكن فاحشاً ولا متفحشاً ولا بذئياً ، وأعيد اقتباساً من الأحاديث التي أتى بها أخي الكريم عبدالله عمر المصري جزاه الله خيراً على مداخلته:




> استأذن رهطٌ من اليهودِ على النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقالوا : السامُ عليك، فقلتُ : بل عليكم السامُ واللعنةُ، فقال : ( يا عائشةُ، إنَّ اللهَ رفيقٌ يحبُّ الرفقَ في الأمرِ كلِّه ) . قلتُ : أولم تسمع ما قالوا : قال : ( قلتُ : وعليكمْ(
> الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين - المحدث:البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6927
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]


 فهذه هي أخلاق محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وهكذا ربى أزواجه وأصحابه ..

أما أنت الآن فتشرع للبذاءة والسب المقذع مع الخصوم ، والإسلام دين الأخلاق ولا يجب أن ننزل إلى مستواهم أبداً، وإلا كنا مثلهم ، وهل أنت تعلم ابنك أن يقول الكلام الفاحش لمن سابه أو شتمه؟ فكيف إذن ترضاها للرسول؟! وأنت رأيت روعة أدبه في حديث عائشة الصحيح لأنه يتفق مع وصف القرآن لرسول الله [وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم] ..

أما الآية التي استشهدت بها  [وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ] ، فهذا لا يعني البذاءة، بل يعني مثلاً ترك التلطف والابتسام واستعمال الشدة بالقول والصراحة دون إخلال بالأدب والذوق، لأنها هي المناسبة للمقام، ولا يعني التفحش بالكلام أبداً، وهل كل مظلوم يحق له أن يتفحش بالكلام ويقذع؟! إنك ستكون أنت أول من يلومه وستقول له: اطلب حقك بأدب، فلا شيء يضطرك لقلة الأدب مهما كان..!

 لهذا قلت أن هذا القول لا أصدق أن يصدر من أبي بكر ويتبسم النبي معجباً لعبارة (امصص بظر اللات)، مثلما لا أصدق أن الرسول يبصق على أيديهم ويسمحوا وجوههم بنخامه أمامه ، والإسلام دين الأدب والنظافة ، والرسول جاء ليعلمهم أن كل أمرهم بيد ربهم وليس بيده هو ، لقد وجههم إلى تعظيم ربهم لا إلى تعظيم شخصه ، بل نهاهم عن مجرد القيام له كما ذكر الحويني، فضلاً أن يتناولوا نخامه أو بوله أو يمصوا دم محجمته، وهذه أعمال لم يعملها ملوك العجم، فالقيام له أهون منها، وهو الذي يرفض أن يتشبه بملوك العجم لأنها صفات كبرياء، فالرسول كان بسيطاً ومتواضعاً..

لا أظن رسول الله يرضى مثل هذا، وهو الذي يقول (لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى بن مريم إنما أنا عبد الله ورسوله) ، هذا في الإطراء فقط! فما بالك بهذه الأعمال؟! 

يا أخي عندنا كتاب الله هو المقياس لكل شيء ، حتى ما ذكره المؤرخون أو الرواة ، فهو الكتاب المبين ، أي المبين لغيره قال تعالى [ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبياناً لكل شيء] فلماذا لا نتبين به وهو السراج المنير؟ ولماذا نحقق الرويات بدون الرجوع إليه والاستضاءة بنوره معتمدين على الرجال فقط؟!، وهو القول الفصل الذي يبين الغث والسمين والحق والباطل من كل شيء حتى من المرويات ، حتى لو زعم أحدهم أنه يراها صحيحة ، فلا صحة لما يخالف كتاب الله المحفوظ أو يعاكسه ، فالقرآن هو المهيمن على كل شيء، لأنه كلام الله نصاً وحفظاً ، وليس بعد الله من شيء ..






> *أمّا الرد على قولك (**فكيف يعتبر أن صنم اللات أنثى*) فهذا يدل على عدم علمك ببلاغة الصديق، فعندما ظلم عروة بسب الصحابة والرسول –ص- لم يعد أبا بكر مأمورا بمجادلته بالتي هي أحسن، واختار له ما هو أشد عليه، وقد كان عروة يتوهّم اللات أنثى كما كان حال جميع الجاهليين؛ ولذلك قال تعالى *{أَلَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الْأُنْثَى}*، ولذلك قال أبو بكر له (امصص بظر اللات)،


أنت الآن أثبت أن اللات ذكر وليس أنثى! فالآية تقول: [ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى] يعني أن الكفار جعلوا الذكور لهم وجعلوا الإناث إلى الله!! 

هذا غير أن الآية تتحدث عن الملائكة أصلاً! لأنهم زعموا أن الملائكة إناث بينما أصنامهم -التي منها اللات- ذكور..



> وهناك سبب آخر وهو أنّ هذه العبارة كانت مشهورة على ألسنة العرب عند إرادة الشتم، فهي من العبارات المحفوظة كالأمثال، فإذا أردتَ أنْ تضربَ مثلا برجل يطلب حاجة بعد فواتها، فتقول له (الصيفَ ضيّعتِ اللبن) بكسر التاء، قال ابن سيدة في المحكم(2): *هكذا يقال إذا خوطب المذكر والمؤنث والاثنان والجميع، لأن أصل المثل إنما خوطب به امرأة وكانت تحت رجل موسر فكرهته لكبره فطلقها فتزوجها رجل مملق فبعثت إلى زوجها الأول تستمنحه فقال لها هذا فأجابته: هذا ومذقة خير، فجرى المثل على الأصل" انتهى وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لقول أبي بكر فقد جرى على الأصل وهو توهّم المشركون بأنّ "اللات" أنثى، ولذلك قال (اممص بظر اللات) .
> *


لم يذكر هذا في أمثال العرب: امصص بظر اللات..!!
ولا مقارنة بينه وبين المثل المشهور الذي ذكرته ، ولا أدري كيف ربطت بينهما؟!

----------


## وضّاح

> 





> نعم يحب الرفق في الأمر كلّه، ما لم يظلم المخاطب، " فَمَتَى ظَلَمَ الْمُخَاطَبُ لَمْ نَكُنْ مَأْمُورِينَ أَنْ نُجِيبَهُ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ، قال تعالى { وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ } فاستثنى الذين ظلموا منهم، وهذا من باب أولى بالمشركين،




هل كل من ظلم نسبّه بأوسخ العبارات؟ الكفار ظلمة وفرعون ظالم ومع ذلك قال الله لموسى وهارون عليهما السلام [اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه  طغى* فقولا له قولاً ليناً ] ، والشرك ظلم عظيم ومع ذلك قال الله لرسوله [ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن]..

أما الإقذاع في الكلام فلن يعطي أحداً فكرة حسنة عن أدب وأخلاق المسلمين ، وما قيمة الإسلام إذا لم يبعد أتباعه عن الدناءة في الحوار والتفحش في الكلام والبذاءة في الرد؟ فهل يكون أسلوب الكافر ألطف وأحسن منا؟ وهذا لا يليق بعظمة الإسلام ورفعة ذوقه، القرآن مليئ بحوارات الأنبياء مع ظلمة ومعاندين، بل وقتلة أنبياء! وليس فيها امصص بظر اللات أو بظر سواع أو يعوق أو يغوث أو نسر!!! 

أنت تشرع للبذاءة بعيداً عن القرآن ، ومخالفاً لنهج الأنبياء في التعامل مع المعاندين بالصبر الجميل والجدال بالتي هي أحسن ، والرسول قال (شر الناس من يُتقى لسانه) وقال أيضاً (آية المنافق ثلاث.. وذكر منها: إذا خاصم فجر) والفجور في المخاصمة من البذاءة والسلاطة..

ثم افرض أن امرأة كانت موجودة وسمعت هذا الكلام المنسوب إلى أبي بكر؟ فسوف تشعر بالإحراج والخجل، بموجب تشريعك للبذاءة بهذا الشكل بمجرد أن يظلم أحد . وها أنا ذا أخالفك.. فهل أنا في مأمن من ذلك؟ أو يشملني تشريعك؟! الله يستر  :Smile: 

هذا غير أن البذاءة تخرج إلى القذف أحياناً، وتسيء ربما لمن لا دخل له ، واعطني حالة واحدة تكون مضطراً فيها لبذاءة اللسان؟.. طبعاً لا يوجد! فكل شيء يمكن إيصاله بالعقل السليم والذوق السليم حتى الرفض، قال تعالى [ولا يجرمنكم شنئان قوم على ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى] فالكراهية لا تبرر سوء الأدب ، وهذا ما تؤيده الآيات والأحاديث ومنهج الصالحين والعقلاء في أي زمان ومكان..


 


> وفي الحديث صلح الحديبية ظهر للرسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- بأنّ كلام عروة سبٌّ، في حين لم يظهر له كلام الرهط اليهود بأنّه سب؛ لذلك نهى عائشة عن شتمهم؛ على أنّه لم يتبيّن له ظلمهم، وإلا لو تبيّن له ظلمهم فإنّه سيبستم كما ابتسم من رد أبي بكر؛ لأنّ جواب سيّدتنا عائشة يخمد شتمهم ويحرق قلوبهم .





> 


*

*
الحديث يقول غير هذا ، فالرسول أقر عائشة بما سمعت، وقال أنه أجابهم، أي: دعا عليهم بالموت مثلما دعوا عليه ، وفي هذا الحديث يعلمنا رسول الله كيف نأخذ حقنا دون أن نسف ونعتدي ، قال تعالى [وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به] أما فكرتك فتدعو للإسراف في الانتقام، وباقي الآية [ولئن صبرتم فهو خير للصابرين] ، بينما دعوتك هذه ليست للصبر ولا يكفيك الحد الأدنى من أخذ الحق، ولا يكفيك ولا حتى التغليظ بالقول، بل تريد زيادة على كل هذا الإسفاف والبذاءة..! وهذا مخالف تماماً لمبادئ الإسلام الداعية أصلاً للتسامح أو الاكتفاء بقدر ما عوقبتم به..

 ولا شيء يمنعك أن تراجع قناعاتك ، وتعرضها على أهداف الإسلام ما دمت تبحث عن الأفضل، وليس عن التعصب، ونحن أسلمنا لأن الإسلام دين الحق ويدعو للحق وليس لأنه حزب نتعصب له ولرموزه ..

وسلام الله عليكم أجمعين..

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

المشكلة أن هذا الحديث في صحيح البخاري 
والحكم على ضعفه ليس بالأمر الهين 
فإذا كان تضعيف أي حديث لا يقوى عليه إلا العلماء المتقنون 
فكيف بحديث صححه البخاري ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الأمر صعب جداً

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله     أخي وضاح بارك الله فيك  الأمر الأول تنظر هل صح الخبر ؟ فإن صح الخبر  ولم نستوعب النص فالعيب في فهومنا وليس في النص ،  ((لأن الذي خلق العقل الصحيح هو الذي أنزل النقل ،ولا يمكن أن ينزل له ما يفسده بل ينزل له ما يقويه ويؤيده ))فإذا كان ذلك ((فاسألوا أهل الذكر ....))) أما أن ترد النصوص  بالعقول فهذا الخذلان بعينه وهل أنت أول من اعترض  أم سبقك أحد؟ وهل بين ذلك أهل العلم أم سكتوا ؟ فإذا بحثت عفا الله عنك وجدت العلماء قد بينوا ذلك فانظر يرحمك الله
*  لقد أرسلت سؤالا مقاربا لهذا السؤال ولكن احترمت إرشادات الشبكة ألا أرسل أكثر من سؤال . فإذا أردتم دمج الإجابتين فإن الفتوى الأخرى برقم265625، سؤالي عن قول أبي بكر لأحد الكفار "امصص بظر اللات " 1_ما مدى صحة الحديث ؟و أرجو رأي الشبكة والرأي المخالف لو وجد.2_إذا كان صحيحا فما أقوال العلماء بالتفصيل في تفسيره. 3_ألا يتناقض الحديث مع أخلاق الصديق ومع نهي الرسول عن الطعن و اللعن والفحش والبذاءة. 
*






*الإجابــة
*

*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فالحديث رواه البخاري وأحمد في مسنده عن المسور بن مخرمة ومروان بن الحكم قالا: ... فأتاه أي عروة بن مسعود ـ فجعل يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي نحوا من قوله لبديل، فقال عروة عند ذلك: أي محمد أرأيت إن استأصلت أمر قومك هل سمعت بأحد من العرب اجتاح أهله قبلك، وإن تكن الأخرى فإني والله لأرى وجوها وإني لأرى أوشاباً من الناس خليقاً أن يفروا ويدعوك، فقال له أبو بكر: امصص ببظر اللات، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه... الحديث. قال الحافظ في الفتح: وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك لكن بلفظ الأم، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه، وحمله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة المسلمين إلى الفرار وفيه جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك. وقال ابن النمير في قول أبي بكر: تخسيس للعدو، وتكذيبهم، وتعريض بإلزامهم من قولهم إن اللات بنت الله ـ تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً ـ بأنها لو كانت بنتا لكان لها ما يكون للإناث. اهـ. وقال الإمام ابن القيم في زاد المعاد: وفي قول الصديق لعروة (امصص بظر اللات) دليل على جواز التصريح باسم العورة إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال. اهـ. وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: فمتى ظلم المخاطب لم نكن مأمورين أن نجيبه بالتي هي أحسن. اهـ. وعليه، فإن كان الموقف يستدعي التصريح بمثل هذا اللفظ إيثارا للمصلحة ودفعاً للمفسدة فلا حرج في ذلك، ولا تعارض بينه وبين نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه الترمذي وأحمد عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ليس المؤمن بطعان ولا بلعان ولا الفاحش البذئ. بدليل قوله تعالى: {لاَّ يُحِبُّ اللّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوَءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلاَّ مَن ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللّهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا} (148) سورة النساء وأيضاً لو كان فيه مخالفة لنهاه النبي عن ذلك بل أقره وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقر على باطل. وراجع الفتوى رقم:55887.
والله أعلم.
*

*وسؤال آخر*



*
 عندي سؤالان يحيراني وأرجو الإفادة.
1- كنت أظن أن الكلام الفاحش حرام وأعيب على أصدقائي قوله حتى أنني هجرتهم لأجل ذلك, إلى أن جاءني أحدهم بهذه الأحاديث وقال إنها صحيحة وهي كذلك، وأرجو المعذرة على هذه الصراحة:
- قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا

- لما أتى ماعز بن مالك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : (لعلك قبلت، أو غمزت، أو نظرت). قال : لا يا رسول الله، قال : (أنكتها). لا يكني، قال : فعند ذلك أمر برجمه.
- قول أبي بكر لأحدهم : امصص ببظر اللات.
- قول حمزة لأحدهم يا ابن أم أنمار مقطعة البظور.
 واحتج أصدقائي بأن الصحابة كانوا يقولون ذلك فصدمت ولم أجد جوابا فهل معهم حق؟
2- أنا لا أريد أن أكشف عورتي حتى لزوجتي أو للطبيب وأفضل الموت على ذلك. أرفض أن أكشف عورة زوجتي لأني أعتقد أن تعري الزوجين قلة حياء ولا يليق بإنسان محترم. أيضا من الأسباب التي تمنعني من الزواج هو أنني لا أريد لأحد أن يطلع على عورة زوجتي عند الولادة حتى الطبيب. ثم لا أفهم لماذا حرم الله سبحانه كشف العورات ثم في نفس الوقت يجب كشف عورة المرأة عند الولادة أليس في ذلك إذلال لها؟
المعذرة على أسئلتي ولكني في حيرة من أمري.
*



    الإجابــة
*




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فلاشك أن الحياء من أفضل الأخلاق التي ينبغي للمسلم أن يتحلى بها فهو جزء من إيمان المسلم، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شديد الحياء.  
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله حيي يحب الحياء، وستير يحب الستر، فإذا اغتسل أحدكم فليتوار... رواه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه.  
ولا ينبغي أن يصل الحياء بالمسلم إلى حد الخجل والتعقيد الذي يمنع الشخص من ممارسة حياته الطبيعية، فكل شيء زاد عن حده انقلب إلى ضده.  
فهذا ليس هو الحياء المطلوب شرعاً. فالمسلم مطالب بأن يمارس حياته بصورة طبيعية متحلياً بأخلاق الإسلام الفاضلة ليس بلعان ولا طعان ولا فاحش ولا بذيء...  
وإذا عرض له موقف يستدعي التصريح وترك الحياء صرح بما يريد إيثاراً للمصلحة ودفعاً للمفسدة، والأحاديث التي أشرت إليها أحاديث صحيحة جاءت في هذا السياق واستدعتها الظروف والمواقف، والصراحة في ذلك الوقت هي عين الحكمة والمصلحة، وقد قيل: لكل مقام مقال.  
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في منهاج السنة: قال أهل العلم: يجوز التصريح باسم العورة للحاجة والمصلحة... كما في حديث أبي بن كعب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا.. رواه أحمد وصححه الأرناؤوط والألباني.  
ومثل ذلك قول أبي بكر رضي الله عنه لعروة بن مسعود يوم الحديبية: امصص بظر اللات. وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لماعز بن مالك، وقول حمزة رضي الله عنه لسباع: بابن مقطعة البظور، فكان ذلك يقتضيه المقام وتستدعيه المصلحة.  
وعلى كل، فلا ينبغي أن يكون الحياء مانعاً للمسلم من ممارسة حياته الطبيعية فكشف العورة إن كان حراماً شرعاً ومذموماً طبعاً لكنه يباح عند الضرورة والحاجة.  
فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك أو ما ملكت يمينك. رواه أصحاب السنن، وكذلك من الطبيب والقابلة عند الولادة لأن ذلك في حكم الضرورة.  والله أعلم
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومعذرة على عدم الوضوح في الخط لسوء الجهاز   وهذا الرابط لhttp://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...87لموضوع http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=59816

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

هذا هو الذي لا أفهمه : 
هل الدعاء على النبي بالموت " السام عليك يا محمد " التي قالها اليهود ليس من الإعتداء والظلم الذي يبيح رد الظلم " إلا مَن ظُلِم "  ورغم ذلك زجر النبي عائشة عن رد الإساءة بالإساءة، في حين أن شتم عروة بتشبيه آلهته بأمه فيها إساءة لكن جائزة  ؟؟؟ 
لا أفهم أي شئ 
ثم أن قول العلماء " إلا ما تقضيه المصلحة " كما نقلت الشبكة في الرابط السابق ذكره من الأخ أبو خزيمة غير منضبط 
لأن كل إنسان سيشعر بالإساءة أو الظلم أو أنه يتعامل مع رجل قبيح فسيشتم بأبشع الألفاظ ويستدل بقول ابن تيمية 
"  فمتى ظلم المخاطب لم نكن مأمورين أن نجيبه بالتي هي أحسن "
ثم أليس هذا القول لابن تيمية يتعارض مع الفكرة التي غرسها الإسلام في حديث " ولا تخن مَن خانك " ، رغم أن قول ابن تيمية يتوافق مع ظاهر الآية القرآنية " إلا مَن ظُلِم " ؟؟؟؟؟؟  

ألم أقل لكم : 
لا أفهم أي شئ

----------


## وضّاح

> المشكلة أن هذا الحديث في صحيح البخاري 
> والحكم على ضعفه ليس بالأمر الهين 
> فإذا كان تضعيف أي حديث لا يقوى عليه إلا العلماء المتقنون 
> فكيف بحديث صححه البخاري ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> الأمر صعب جداً





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله     أخي وضاح بارك  الله فيك  الأمر الأول تنظر هل صح الخبر ؟ فإن صح الخبر  ولم نستوعب النص  فالعيب في فهومنا وليس في النص ،  ((لأن الذي خلق العقل الصحيح هو الذي  أنزل النقل ،ولا يمكن أن ينزل له ما يفسده بل ينزل له ما يقويه ويؤيده  ))فإذا كان ذلك ((فاسألوا أهل الذكر ....))) أما أن ترد النصوص  بالعقول  فهذا الخذلان بعينه وهل أنت أول من اعترض  أم سبقك أحد؟ وهل بين ذلك أهل  العلم أم سكتوا ؟ فإذا بحثت عفا الله عنك وجدت العلماء قد بينوا ذلك فانظر  يرحمك الله


*
أهلاً بالأخوين الفاضلين المصريين عبدالله عمر وأبو خزيمة .. وفقهما الله
قد سبق لي أن علقت على مداخلة للأخ (أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة) بخصوص نظرتنا إلى صحيح للبخاري والمرويات عن رسول الله، وذلك  على هذا الرابط في المداخلة رقم #15 الذي أرجو منكم الاطلاع عليه:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....-السلام

وهذا سبب اعتراضي على أخي الكريم البطليوسي الذي اجتزأ من الموضوع الذي طرحته وفتح به موضوعاً جديداً..

وأنا أرجو من إدارة المنتدى ومن المشرفين دمج هذا الموضوع بالموضوع الأصلي الذي فتحته حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع ونضطر لتكرار الردود ..

مع التحية..
*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيكم
سبق هذا الطرح من قبل
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?97350
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=254841
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106839
وأستأذنكم في إغلاق الموضوع

----------

